# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vergroot hart

## CH59463

Door het nemen van een long foto is een vergroot hart waargenomen
door een vergelijking van twee jaar eerder ,hoe bezwaarlijk is dit.

----------


## wilspaans

Ik heb 2x een hartinfarct gehad zonder het niet echt gemerkt te hebben ,daarna wel 1 waardoor ik gereanimeerd ben.
Ben nu 2x gedotterd en heb nu nog 1 ader die 12cm is verkalkt,had een zeer ernstige hartritmestoornis en moest een ICD ook mis ik 30% van mijn linker hartkamer.
Moest een bijpas en een ICD maar beiden gewijgerd.
Nu 2 jaar later met medicijnen toch besloten een ICD te nemen.
Maar eerst nog een echo en fietsen voordat er besloten werdt wat ze gingen doen.
Uit de test bleek dat mijn hartritmestoornis bijna weg is gegaan door de medicijnen ,maar ik wel een vergroot hart heb, en hun daarom wel een ICD gaan plaatsen .
Mijn vraag is nu moet je bij een vergroot hart nog wel een ICD nemen?
-----------------------
Ik stel deze vraag omdat ik zelfstandige ben die 2 maanden zijn rijbewijs kwijt raakt voor deze operatie en nog vele dingen erbij komen wat betreft mijn rijbewijs de rest van mijn leven.
Is een second opinion een advies?
Ik snap wat u denk ! is geld belangrijker dan uw leven zou u denken!
P.S ik voel mij echt super gezond verder,merk nergens iets van ,leef hetzelfde als voorheen.

Met vriendelijke groet Wil

----------

